# old kilfitt 150mm lens



## naushon (Jul 22, 2008)

I recently stumbled upon an old kilfitt 150mm lens that belonged to one of my grandparents.  It has a 39mm thread for the mount and also has a reflex housing.  I don't know what it was used with because there is no camera that matches the 39mm mount.  

I'm wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to use a lens like this on a canon 30d, if there is an available 39mm to eos mount adaptor?

It would be a nice lens, but one of the aperture blades is out of alignment.  Is it possible to get that sort of thing fixed, or is this a lens that is just going to sit on my shelf forever?

any insights would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Battou (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you sure it's a 39 and not a 42, I made that mistake once. But anywho, the 39mm mount should work with Leica I/II/III (up to the IIIg), FED/Zorki, Canon II/III/IV and Canon VT rangefinders.

I think there are more compatable bodies but, I don't know any off hand.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 22, 2008)

naushon said:


> I recently stumbled upon an old kilfitt 150mm lens that belonged to one of my grandparents.  It has a 39mm thread for the mount and also has a reflex housing.  I don't know what it was used with because there is no camera that matches the 39mm mount.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to use a lens like this on a canon 30d, if there is an available 39mm to eos mount adaptor?
> 
> ...



The Kilfit 150mm works with the LTM Leicas (Leica Thread Mount) like Battou mentioned. You'd go to too much trouble trying to fix the diaphragm blades, perhaps you'd be better off just getting a 200mm for your 30D.


----------

